# HELP My 5 year old cut Circe's Beard OFF!



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all,

I am a newbie to the board and so glad I am a part of such a neat site! I need some help, for those of you that show or may know the show standards I am trying to learn if I can still show my girl. I woke up this morning to my Circe having her beard 2 inches shorter and right at the bridge of her nose on each side at the corner of her eyes a chunk of hair that is maybe a 1/2 inch in length under her eyes. I cried all day. I have the signed registration with checks ready to send out to show her. She hit the 6 mo. mark on 7-7-06 and her first planned show was the first week of Aug. I am truly sick over this. I just need some confirmation that she can be shown when it grows back out, whenever that may be. 


Thanks so much for any replys!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this!! Thank God she didn't stab her with the scissors. I'm glad she is OK.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Liz - my thoughts are the same - I'd be more concerned with a young child having scissors around Circe than anything else.







I'm sure you can contact your breeder to find out the rules on showing.



Good luck.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Dear Circe's Mommy, 

Hair grows out, and her beard will grow in soon enough, just as it was before. 

If I were you, rather than worrying about whether or not you can show her anytime soon, I would be far more concerned about the danger of having your five year old get his hands on a pair of scissors, and

1) using them on Circe and 2) right next to her eyes! He could have hurt her, or, himself. Seriously.

This type of incident exemplifies why Maltese are not recommended for families with small children.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Since I don't show, I cannot help you with this. I am just glad your 5 years old has only damaged the hair and nothing else. Hair grows back.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that you were ready to show her and now her hair has been cut...I also understand that when you first found this you where more concerned with your child being hurt and if the dog had been hurt but now you know that neither is the case so your concern is now for the hair of the dog...


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

SMers,

Believe me the scissors are put up now, never knew I needed to worry and so thankful that my puppy is A-ok. The first thing I looked at and checked out were Circe's eyes to be sure they weren't damaged. My daughter said she did it while she was sleeping. It was an awful day all around. Now I am just wondering about the showing part. Her breeder stated that when it grows back out I can still show her but I am just double checking. Thanks for all of the concern, it is noce to heat after such a rough day!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry you had a tough day. Thanks goodness hair grows back. Glad child and dog are ok.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Liz,

I am so sorry your little one is not looking his best...I am another one of the members here who would normally be saying what about your little ones eyes..but you already know that.

Now, I also have a story about my daughter and sissors...because it seems that little girls do like to do hairstyles...my daughter cut her own hair...her beautiful blond long tresses...I cried too....she cut her hair using the safety sissors but hey they still worked....Her bangs were all the way on top of her forhead and she had holes throughout her head...I was mortified.

And it is not like I did not watch her all the time....she was about 5 years old too...and her response was that she was playing hair dresser....I am just thankful she did it to herself and not another child. LOL

Hair does grow back...my daughter again has nice hair...and at 23 she has since been to the hairdreser many times.

Take care


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When my daughter was about 4, she took her blunt tipped safety scissors to our cat and cut her whiskers off! Poor baby!

Someday you'll look back and laugh at your story, trust me!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't think I know a five yr old who hasn't cut their own hair, their friend's hair, their sibling's hair, or the cat/dog's hair! It must one of those phases kids go through! 

I am sorry I don't know anything about showing, I just wanted to offer my sympathy, and remind you that at her wedding in 20+ yrs, you will be telling this story! 

Good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I don't think I know a five yr old who hasn't cut their own hair, their friend's hair, their sibling's hair, or the cat/dog's hair! It must one of those phases kids go through!
> 
> I am sorry I don't know anything about showing, I just wanted to offer my sympathy, and remind you that at her wedding in 20+ yrs, you will be telling this story!
> 
> Good luck![/B]


My daughter went through a hair cutting phase herself. She cut her bangs off (very unevenly!) at the scalp! It was awful and she got in BAD trouble for it! Lots of people thought it was funny, but I did not!







The very next week she got hold of some scissors in the church nursery and cut another chunk out of the side of her hair!







THAT time she got a spankin! (yes, I SPANK my children!) After the spankin', she never cut her hair again. Luckily the chunk out of the side of her head was hidden in a pony tail, but waiting for the bangs to grow out was TORTURE! The pictures we have will be funny memories later though, her school pictures were quite a hoot!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219891
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my daughter was 4 when she cut her bangs off, to her scalp! i was on the phone, the day after my father died, making funeral arrangements......they were left in my livingroom to watch cartoons. she climbed on to the counter, got into the highest cupboard where we kept the craft stuff (glue, scissors, etc.) and got the safety scissors. not only did she hack her bangs off, she cut the entire left side of my 2 year old son's golden curly locks off.....THEY NEVER GREW BACK!!







but i do have to say, she was very deliberate on what she was trying to accomplish...she wasn't just hacking away at any old thing...she held every piece out before cutting carefully...she wanted to give her brother and herself haircuts, she wanted the both of them to look pretty for my daddy's funeral.










circe's mommy, if your daughter is anything like mine, she was being careful not to hurt your dog. it's only hair after all....and hair does grow back.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I can surely feel your pain. I was growing out Jellybean and Cupcake's coats for show. They were almost ready and I made the stupid mistake of going on vacation. I came back to find their face hair and bangs all chopped off - like 1 cm left chopped off. The legs and butt were all trimmed way too much. Apparantly, my aunt came over and was helping by giving them a "pet" hair cut.

I cried for days. It is going to take me forever to grow it back. Actually, it has taken forever and it is still so short. The face hair takes the longest to grow back!

The coats are a pain in the butt. On a separate incident, Jellybean went in for baby teeth extraction. I repeated 10 times not to cut the coat for the IV. Well, the vet tech snipped off a good handful when she was trimming the tag. Argh.. I almost died.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I feel so badly for you. At least the dog's hair will grow back, and I am sure that your 5 year old won't be picking up any scissors for a while to come! When my oldest daughter was 4, she took a pair of PLASTIC play scissors from her toy box and proceeded to cut off her bangs (she didn't want bangs any more). I was horrified...first that the "play" scissors really worked and second for how hard she must have had to pulled her hair to cut it in the first place. Needless to say that the play scissors went into the trash and we took tons of photos. The worst was the growing out stage which seemed like forever.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I can surely feel your pain. I was growing out Jellybean and Cupcake's coats for show. They were almost ready and I made the stupid mistake of going on vacation. I came back to find their face hair and bangs all chopped off - like 1 cm left chopped off. The legs and butt were all trimmed way too much. Apparantly, my aunt came over and was helping by giving them a "pet" hair cut.
> 
> I cried for days. It is going to take me forever to grow it back. Actually, it has taken forever and it is still so short. The face hair takes the longest to grow back!
> 
> The coats are a pain in the butt. On a separate incident, Jellybean went in for baby teeth extraction. I repeated 10 times not to cut the coat for the IV. Well, the vet tech snipped off a good handful when she was trimming the tag. Argh.. I almost died.[/B]


Oh, Charmaine! That is just awful! It almost made me cry.







The Jellybean and Cupcake will be grown up before the coat is back! I'm so sorry. How long do you think it will take to get a good coat back?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hair grows out. Happy to read that both of your kids are okay. Just charked it up to one of those "what was I thinking things" that all mothers do. 

Jami


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

It will grow back but i can understand your frustration.

But will somebody please tell me what are BANGS? It's drivin' me nuts









I know it's something to do with the hair but what part?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> It will grow back but i can understand your frustration.
> 
> But will somebody please tell me what are BANGS? It's drivin' me nuts
> 
> ...


Bangs is the hair that is on one's forehead... like this on actress Mena Suvari:
(Image of Mena Suvari wearing straight bangs at "Denim, Diamonds and a Do" May 22, 2005 - David Edwards - DailyCeleb.com - all rights reserved).


[attachment=9358:attachment]


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

AWWWW! Thank you all for your sympathy and wonderful stories, some I really laughed at







I guess I will chalk it up. I can say this, it is impossible to keep eyes on your children 24-7, I was home on the couch when it happened and my husband was in his office where she got the scissors. My daughter must have did it all basically in front of us, it was upstairs apparently in my bedroom, so sad! She will get a spanking next time. She fessed up so we gave her some leeway.... Circe looks 12 weeks old again in the face. The wierd part is that it is not chunked up, it is even on both sides of the face and on the beard, appeared that an adult did it, AMAZING that a child can be so precise. Thanks to all and I hope and pray I never have this happen again!

Thank you all for being so understanding


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Oh, Charmaine! That is just awful! It almost made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A long long long time! Haha. To be honest .. I think it will take almost a year to get it back in shape. It looks very strange and for some reason .. hair seems to take a lot longer to grow back.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher







, we call that the fringe!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When I got Cosy at almost 5 months her hair was so short from a hair cut...see below :
[attachment=9362:attachment]



Now five months later..here she is:


[attachment=9363:attachment] 



It takes time but it does grow back.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> When my daughter was about 4, she took her blunt tipped safety scissors to our cat and cut her whiskers off! Poor baby!
> 
> Someday you'll look back and laugh at your story, trust me![/B]


 *OH MY Gosh my daughter did the VERY same thing!! We were moving and when we got to our new home and settled in I was looking at Paprika and thought something looked different but it took me a while to figure out his whiskers were gone. I started asking my sons and husband about this, only to have Sara tell me, "Mommy they were tickleing me so I cut them off".

OH brother! I was floored. We laugh about it now but what a strange thing to happen.

Sorry Circe's hair was cut, thankful that is all that happened.

Melanie
*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> When I got Cosy at almost 5 months her hair was so short from a hair cut...see below :
> [attachment=9362:attachment]
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHH, that face again. I absolutely LOVE her and Toy too!


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> AWWWW! Thank you all for your sympathy and wonderful stories, some I really laughed at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Circe's mommie! I honestly also don't think I know a parent who hasn't had a scissor mishap at one time or another, and it is absolutely impossible for a parent to monitor their kid 24/7. Plus I would argue that it's not *good* parenting to be hovering right over your kid every second as they reach age three and above - kids need some structured independence in increasing amounts as they get older along with age-appropriate responsibilities for their actions. Otherwise how will they ever become a fully independent adult? You can't just monitor their every move until one day you step back and hand them full reins (or at least IMO you can't). 

Also I don't think this incident is evidence that a maltese doesn't belong in a home with small children as your daughter could have taken the scissors to the coat of a german shepard or siberian husky just as swiftly. The reason some people advise against having small dogs in a small-child household is concern over fragile bones being injured by the small child and that's really only an issue with toddlers that can't yet conceptualize what it means to "be gentle." A child over the age of three can be reasonably taught the way to behave around the dog and it sounds like you are doing that.

In other words, no permanent harm = no foul.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> Also I don't think this incident is evidence that a maltese doesn't belong in a home with small children as your daughter could have taken the scissors to the coat of a german shepard or siberian husky just as swiftly. The reason some people advise against having small dogs in a small-child household is concern over fragile bones being injured by the small child and that's really only an issue with toddlers that can't yet conceptualize what it means to "be gentle." A child over the age of three can be reasonably taught the way to behave around the dog and it sounds like you are doing that.
> 
> In other words, no permanent harm = no foul.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more. Children and scissors are a danger to any animal of any size. 

With regard to the showing...since your maltese will be entering in the puppy class (if I recall you mentioned she'd be 6 months?), couldn't you still show her? If not for anything else, for her to get some experience in the show ring, and if this is your first time showing a maltese, for you to get some experience with your maltese as well? I seriously have no idea what it takes to show a maltese in terms of the grooming and what the judges look for. With regard to the coat, as long as the rest of the coat shows that she is within standard, would a slight mishap on the face really cost her from being placed? Since I don't know about showing maltese I don't know any of the toy breed judges unless they were at one point during my dog's show career a working dog judge. So I don't know if the maltese judges really look at how well groomed the face is on the maltese when determining which dogs / bitches they are going to place. I would think that if overall, the maltese was outstanding in every other aspect, but the handler did an okay to not so good grooming the face, that they would overlook that, and place that maltese above another that was maybe not as good overall in meeting the standards. But that's just me thinking. Unless of course we are talking about a bald spot. Maybe you can take a picture and see what some other exhibitors think, whether or not it might be worth it to enter or not. Also, could you somehow disguise the little mishap? I'd just hate to think that you'd have to wait almost a year just to show your maltese. 

Karyn


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Maybe your daughter will be a hairstylist!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so glad your five year old and Circe are both okay. My youngest daughter decided to cut one of her eyebrows off when she was about six years old. First of all, I was thankful she hadn't cut her eye, then I scolded her for playing with the scissors. My older daughter walked in while I was talking to my youngest with her one eyebrow and she couldn't stop laughing, which caused all of us to laugh ourselves silly. The eyebrow 'eventually' grew back and we have wonderful memories.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh My GOsh! Cosy looks great. The hair grew so fast. Man you have one gorgeous Malt!!! Her dress is very pretty too!

Thanks for all the sympathy, much appreciated. I think I will take some advice and wait until Circe is in full coat and show her then.

THanks all!

























> When I got Cosy at almost 5 months her hair was so short from a hair cut...see below :
> [attachment=9362:attachment]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Oh My GOsh! Cosy looks great. The hair grew so fast. Man you have one gorgeous Malt!!! Her dress is very pretty too!
> 
> Thanks for all the sympathy, much appreciated. I think I will take some advice and wait until Circe is in full coat and show her then.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Some of us little girls never grow out of our Hairstylist phase. At 26 I decided to cut my own bangs/fringe (this year) and it was horrible







I'm glad everyone's ok and maybe your daughter learned a lesson from this, unlike myself







In my case it grew back really really fast, so try not to worry too much.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about Circe's beard being cut off. I'm glad that your daugther and him were not cut by the scissors. 

I hope his hair grows back quickly.


----------

